# Bomb Squad working on a pipe bomb



## MSnowy (Apr 27, 2014)

MA. State Police Bomb responded to a suspicious package in my town today. Turned out to be a Pipe Bomb.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 27, 2014)

looks like fun. what is on the grill of the car and what is that line and contraption next to it? can you help explain what im looking at? Appears that is how they are detonating?
cool pics.

and not sure if you knew this. but the link on the bottom of your sig when I click on it my antiviruses block it. Not sure why, maybe something up there..


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 27, 2014)

bribrius said:


> looks like fun. what is on the grill of the car and what is that line and contraption next to it? can you help explain what im looking at? Appears that is how they are detonating?
> cool pics.
> 
> and not sure if you knew this. but the link on the bottom of your sig when I click on it my antiviruses block it. Not sure why, maybe something up there..



 That contraption is a robot and the line was going to be used to set off the bomb, but it went of on it's own. In front of the grill is some type of parachute that was part of the bomb squad gear. Thanks, I'll check site.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2014)

Great timing!


----------



## LarryLomona (Apr 27, 2014)

glad no one was hurt.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 27, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Great timing!



Thanks. When it blew it scared the crap out of me. I think the next shot was all sky.



LarryLomona said:


> glad no one was hurt.



Yes they were fortunate. The bomb went off on its own after he had moved away.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 27, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > looks like fun. what is on the grill of the car and what is that line and contraption next to it? can you help explain what im looking at? Appears that is how they are detonating?
> ...


now im wondering if the bomb squad needs a parachute in case they get too close and it blows them up, up ,up in the sky..


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

Holy cow,didn't we just commemorate a year since the Marathon tragedy? Bombs are not pranks and that one looks like it could've done some damage if not been covered. News worthy image.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, nice capture. Hope you were using the 500mm.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 27, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Holy cow,didn't we just commemorate a year since the Marathon tragedy? Bombs are not pranks and that one looks like it could've done some damage if not been covered. News worthy image.



 Yes you never know what will happen day to day.



ronlane said:


> Wow, nice capture. Hope you were using the 500mm.



Thanks. Ya I was using the 500mm


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2014)

Good photos, man. Good shootin'!. Yeah, that parachute has me puzzled...perhaps it prevents something from being moved thru the air too rapidly in case a bomb goes off??


----------



## ronlane (Apr 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Good photos, man. Good shootin'!. Yeah, that parachute has me puzzled...perhaps it prevents something from being moved thru the air too rapidly in case a bomb goes off??



It's to slow down the bomb tech as he/she is hauling arse out of there. lol


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Good photos, man. Good shootin'!. Yeah, that parachute has me puzzled...perhaps it prevents something from being moved thru the air too rapidly in case a bomb goes off??



Thanks.  I believe that the parachute is attached to a device used to detonate the bomb.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 27, 2014)

What is worse is when they put things in the bombs like ball bearings or other metal objects that fly everywhere on explosion.


----------



## crimbfighter (Apr 28, 2014)

The parachute may be something used to assist in determining wind direction and/or velocity. When an explosive device is located or detonated, wind direction and speed are considered when determining the extent of any evacuation. Just an educated guess, though. 

Did you by chance offer these photos to the department involved? I can tell you, they would be INCREDIBLY appreciative to have such great photos of this incident! They may even be helpful in the investigation. 

Every time I get a call for a suspicious bag/package/object, it's my worst nightmare to come across something like this. I'm glad nobody was hurt, yourself included! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 28, 2014)

crimbfighter said:


> The parachute may be something used to assist in determining wind direction and/or velocity. When an explosive device is located or detonated, wind direction and speed are considered when determining the extent of any evacuation. Just an educated guess, though.
> 
> Did you by chance offer these photos to the department involved? I can tell you, they would be INCREDIBLY appreciative to have such great photos of this incident! They may even be helpful in the investigation.
> 
> Every time I get a call for a suspicious bag/package/object, it's my worst nightmare to come across something like this. I'm glad nobody was hurt, yourself included! Thanks for sharing these!



Thank you. I'm working on getting these pictures and some others to the State Police. You be safe out there working too.


----------



## BillM (Apr 28, 2014)

Great job Mike, I'm sure the troopers will love those pictures :thumbup:

From the shots of the actual explosion I am guessing you were using the D3s too ?


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 28, 2014)

BillM said:


> Great job Mike, I'm sure the troopers will love those pictures :thumbup:
> 
> From the shots of the actual explosion I am guessing you were using the D3s too ?


 
Thanks Bill. Yup the d3s. The 500mm got a lot of looks and comments from the crowds


----------



## BillM (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm sure there was a whole bunch of lens envy going on when you took that bad boy out of it's holster


----------



## manaheim (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow.

BTW, story on it...

Pipe bomb detonated in Marshfield - News - Scituate Mariner - Scituate, MA

Awesome pics, btw... using those bird lenses I bet???  Crazy.  Whodathunk lenses for birding would work out well for shooting bombs.

Did you try selling those images to the news? The ones I found on the news sucked compared to yours.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 28, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Wow.
> 
> BTW, story on it...
> 
> ...



Thanks Yup bird lens. I contacted the newspapers but no interest. They all had people working the scene guess they didn't want to hurt their photographers feeling. lol


----------



## manaheim (Apr 28, 2014)

lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Great job Mike, I'm sure the troopers will love those pictures :thumbup:
> ...



The Nikkor 500-VR is da' bomb!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 28, 2014)

I was thinking the same kind of thing as Trever when I first saw this and realized where you're located. You got some nice shots, but probably they would have photographers contracted and on the scene and could have gotten too many inquiries from the general public to consider. Still you got your own photos of it and maybe that will be useful for law enforcement.


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 29, 2014)

Phew, no wonder we love nature shots Mike. Its a funny world we live in. Timing, how  Great shots Mike and I agree with others on that, news worthy for sure.

All the best up there Mike and nicely taken even at 500mm. Spooky.

Danny.


----------

